# Protecting wooden floor in new workshop



## MattyT (30 Aug 2019)

I'm helping my uncle move some equipment into his new workshop. What is the best way to avoid damaging the wooden flooring? Its only a small workshop and he wants a small but smart looking solution. I was thinking about rubber feet rather than rubber mats?


----------



## topchippytom (30 Aug 2019)

Is it just while you are moving the equipment in or a permanent thing.


----------



## MattyT (24 Sep 2019)

The feet will permanently support the weight of the equipment. We are looking for feet which won't embed into the floor. I've found some adjustable leveling feet but I'm not sure how easy they will be to install and adjust for good alignment.


----------



## marcros (28 Sep 2019)

Hockey pucks.


----------



## marcros (28 Sep 2019)

AYNEFY Hockey Puck, 50PCS Bulk Blank Classic Ice Hockey Pucks Sports Game Training Accessory Black https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07V1QZWJH/ ... JDbV0S1NST


----------



## SamTheJarvis (27 Oct 2019)

Literally anything ridgid, with the goal of spreading the load, wood, steel, an old plastic chopping board cut into squares? Anythink.


----------



## Jacob (28 Oct 2019)

SamTheJarvis":3i416vj6 said:


> Literally anything ridgid, with the goal of spreading the load, wood, steel, an old plastic chopping board cut into squares? Anythink.


Yup any old wood - make a shallow recess in the top so they'll stay in place under the feet.


----------

